

Speaking of tattoos – Interview with Micah Baldwin - jedwhite
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/31/speaking-of-tattoos-interview-with-micah-baldwin-ceo-co-founder-of-graphic-ly-tctv/

======
jedwhite
I count myself lucky to know Micah. He is a genuinely inspirational guy, and
his blog learntoduck.com is great too.

